# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Nhà nghỉ Thiên Ân ( Nhà Nghỉ giá rẻ, tiện nghi  tại vũng tàu)

## cyrilcrisangle

*Nhà nghỉ Thiên Ân ( Nhà Nghỉ giá rẻ Vũng Tàu)                * 


*
Phòng ngủ lịch sự, sạch sẽ, máy lạnh, tivi, tủ lạnh , máy nước nóng, wifi free , gần biển

Có Hóa Đơn Tài Chính , Hóa đơn Đỏ

Du khách nghỉ tại khách sạn rất thuẩn lợi cho việc đi siêu thị, đi công tác, đi mua sắm, tắm biển, thăm các danh lam thắng cạnh, khu vui chơi giải trí như đua chó, xem phim, ca nhạc .


Xin vui lòng gọi điện đặt trước 
RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH 
Địa chỉ : 10a Phó đức chính , phường Thắng tam - Tp Vũng tàu .
SĐT : (0643) 855162 - 0988873607*

----------


## vungtau7

Nhànghỉ Vũng Tàu 7 đầy đủ tiện nghi (điều hòa, tắm nước nóng) giá rẻ. Có hoa hồngcho khách đặt phòng số đông, Khách đặt phòng tập thể. LH: 0199.240.11.68
Đc: 45/16 Thùy vân. P2 . TP VT (cách bãi biển 30m). Có phòng tậpthể 4 giường. có chỗ đỗ xe ô tô
170.000đ/phòng đơn (1 giường 1,8m. 2-3 người ở)
300.000đ/phòngđôi (2 giường 1,8m. 4- 6 người ở)
Gọicho chúng tôi bạn sẽ nhận được giá ưu đãi: 0199.240.11.68

----------

